# Sunday's Fish



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Still have plenty of room in the freezer so went to the same spot again on Sunday.The whole mess was caught on new penny gulps. Couldn't get any live bait. Weather was not so nice this time, but seemed to turn the specs on.

Everything gets eaten by my family and friends so haters please keep your smart ass PETA comments to yourself.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

:bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang!

I'd (almost) give my left nut for a spot like that!

:clap


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent, DFA. Enjoy your dinner.:hungry


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 

That is a Great Box.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

That is wrong for you to kill all of those fish for yourself!!!!!!!!!!!

Send some to me :letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

excellent catch!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice:clap


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *bamasam (5/18/2009)*That is wrong for you to kill all of those fish for yourself!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Send some to me :letsdrink:letsdrink


+1 I'll take some of those flatties myself...:bowdown

way to slay'em....

Jimmy


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

thats 2 bad azz trips. my hats off to ya :bowdown. i looked hard and could not find any holes in the flounder:banghead great job!!


----------



## jwebster98 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Catch. Are you fishing the Florida Panhandle area?


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

man, your on fire. keep it up :bowdown


----------



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

great catch!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

MAN-O-MAN WHAT A CATCH (WOW) CONGRATES MAN MY HATS OFF TO YA I HAVE NOT CAUGHT FLOUNDER LIKE THAT IN YEARS DEFENTLY NOT ON AROD N REEL THANKS FOR SHARING:bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

Great catch


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

wow :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Now tell the truth. Did you _have to kill_ all those beautiful fish...before youate them?


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Holy crap:clap


----------



## ewaters (May 19, 2009)

Dang. You are really on the fish. Good job and good eating.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

WOW!!!! Your better watch your GPS b/c I'm coming in like a ninja.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

5 bucks to whoever slips a tracking beacon on his boat and gives me his spot


----------



## JBones (Feb 27, 2009)

Yea, where is that west of the pass?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

wow!!! i hope you have a big freezer!!! if you run out of room, give me a call!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (5/21/2009)*wow!!! i hope you have a big freezer!!! if you run out of room, give me a call!


I guess my question is, if there are so many flounder around, why would you want to eat frozen, just go catch some more next week??!!?


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Because you can only catch them when you go.....

SO...Eat 'em when ya got 'em...!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (5/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *ScullsMcNasty (5/21/2009)*wow!!! i hope you have a big freezer!!! if you run out of room, give me a call!
> ...


Because this run only lasts a few weeks and frozen flounder tastes like the day you caught it even after year. No different than stocking up on ribeyes when Sam's puts them on sale.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

DFA did you catch those in florida?



where ever you caught them both saturday and sunday that is a hell of a great catch!



tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

bay pirate...call me 850-982-7858


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Yummmmm, year old *Alabama Flounder* out of the freezer, and 10's of thousands of fresh fish swimming around just waitng for their next hook up!










*Don't get me wrong,I admire your catch, and your ability to find that many fish, cudos to you! But why not eat'em fresh considering the fishing is moving into full swing?I wouldn't want to clean that many fish too much work!*


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

I suck.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Bay Pirate........I know exactly where you're coming from. You're trying to tell me I'm keeping too many fish eventhough I'm well within the*FLORIDA* limit on every species in my picture.I suppose if it was red snapper season and I had eight snapper laying there in my picture you would say I should have put half of them back. Give me a break!!

Yougo ahead and keep just enough for a meal,I will continue to stock upwhen the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

HOLY COW DFA!!!! Twice in a row?!!!! Different spots?!!!:bowdown:bowdown Wanna go fishin'?? Awesome job man


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Jhoe (5/21/2009)*5 bucks to whoever slips a tracking beacon on his boat and gives me his spot


Ill pay twenty:takephoto


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not telling you anything, I'mjust making some observations, understanding that year old flounder taste like crap out of the freezer,&understanding that you are operating within the laws. I am however, narrowing down a little *where *Westof the Pass these fish were caught!










Come on now DFA....you know _*some* _of those fish would be illegal in Fl....and you wouldn't post pics of illegal fish, but they do fit *Alabama* size limits! Good for you, Good catch!










PS: red snapper have nothing to do with this


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

BP.....I've told Capt Wes wherein Florida Icaught them. If ya'll are buds may he will tell you.Every fish in that picture meetsthe FL minimum size limit. How did you measure them?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*<U>Another</U>* Great box DFA.

Your reports are always very impressive, and I could see how some people could be very envious of your ability to consistently produce a great box of fish. 

I enjoy your reports and wish I knew half what you obviously do. 

Keep the reports coming. 

Great Report.........Again.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Amen about the PETA comments....I get heckled by those rascals on other websites....Great catch!!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Death From Above (5/23/2009)*BP.....I've told Capt Wes wherein Florida Icaught them. If ya'll are buds may he will tell you.Every fish in that picture meetsthe FL minimum size limit. How did you measure them?


They were pretty easy to guesstimate from the pics in the 1st post, 14" spec, 16"red, comparison of snapper to specs, bench seat sizesetc.

Add in that the Mobile Bay area was covered with flounder last week, and then the habitat needed for numbers offlounder like that...it fits!

It really doesn't matter, I'D RATHER BE FISHING THAN SPECULATING ON THIS CRAP!

But the weather is not cooperating soI guess we're all engaging in some useless mental and key boardexercises!

I'm not judging you on keeping your catch, (although you keep trying to insinuate that)if its' legal its OK with me.I am by nature more conservation minded, but that's my choice.I also believeI can go catch fresh fish everyweek this time of year, so other than freezing 1 or 2 filets for a rainey day,I release most of my fish, again that is *my *choice.

As for winter time when the fishing is slow, I'd rather go to Joe Patti's and eat some fresh fish than something that's been in the freezer more than a month or so!

However,I will say ifI caught 3to 5(2+ - 5lb) flounderI would probably keep them all because the filets off fish that size are worth keeping and rare to hit a batch like that. As for the little ones, they are may be legal but they'reway too much work cleaningfor me, for a couple of bites of fish! I won't keep reds under 20-21" either for the same reason!

Enough for me on this subject, have a nice weekend, I'm going to go work on putting fresh hooks on my top water lures and suspending baits!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

Way to go Bay Pirate. I enjoy reading these posts but hate to see two awesome fisherman arguing so much.


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

Bay Pirate, I know you are probably done with the thread but I had to chime in on the freezing of the flounder and it tasting like crap part. Flounder is one of the few fish that freeze well and doesn't get fishey from being in there too long. Also the vacuum sealers make it taste almost as fresh as the day(I'd go as high as 90% vs. 100% being fresh)

Ask anybody with a food saver........those things ROCK for freezing fish. Now red snapper........thats a different story.

I'd eat vacuum sealed flounder thats been frozen for a year in a hearbeat--especially in the winter when its too cold to go out and catch fish.

But still I respect and agree with your conservation ideals


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds like Bay Pirate needs to study up on a thing or two, ala. flounder regs. They are now same as fl.'s -10-fish bag limit and they have to be 12" too. Possibly some flounder cleaning classes.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

That is some fine eating!! WOW... Are those alabama fish or florida fish


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

DFA...where did your picture go?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

It's there.Here's some more for ya'll to "bench measure". No gig marks on the flounders so don't waste your time analyzing.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

DFA...i thought all your fish in the other pictures were legal...depending on what state you caught them in. oke



tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (5/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (5/23/2009)*BP.....I've told Capt Wes wherein Florida Icaught them. If ya'll are buds may he will tell you.Every fish in that picture meetsthe FL minimum size limit. How did you measure them?
> ...


I believe this post insinuates I'm keeping 16" redfish which is illegal in all the southern states. All my redfish are 19" or better. I won't keep them if they are close.


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Very VERY impressive!:bowdown:bowdown Come on over to Bama and teach me to catch flatties like that!:letsdrink


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>Thissubject is old, very tiring.....<P align=center><P align=center>


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, you did a great job! Those are some great looking flounder! You're doing very well!


----------



## Fedzilla (Jan 13, 2008)

DFA you should participate in the "Take a rookie fishing program", (a.k.a. ME). Great haul, Congrats!


----------

